

Epi Eject: a better designed Epipen for allergy - booz
http://www.indiegogo.com/epiinject

======
2erinfong
Maria Pitallano and I, Erin Fong, are industrial designers who teamed up in
our last year at California College of the Arts to design two products to help
those with food allergies, which is a growing epidemic that can take someone's
life within minutes. Allergies affect people socially, mentally, and
physically and it is a fear that nobody should have to live with. We are
trying to tackle this problem with two new designs for the epinephrine
injector that we are trying make into a real product. Please visit our project
at www.indiegogo.com/epiinject.

